# Audi Concert Cassette Replacement - 98 A6



## MisterDrow (Feb 22, 2013)

I searched a bit and couldn't find anything here. 

I'm a recent purchaser of a 1998 Audi A6 and, thus far, I love the car.

Do you know if there are any complications replacing the head unit in the Audi Concert Bose system with an aftermarket stereo? I had heard that the Bose system doesn't play well with other stereos but couldn't find anything to confirm this. Lacking the ability to use my iPod in any significant capacity is killing me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fathertime92 (Mar 14, 2013)

just purchase a cassette to 3.5mm converter. it doesn't provide superb sound quality but they are a cheap fix.


----------

